# 2015 Tohatsu 4 Stroke 50



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Was told HB has sold 3 Whiprays with this motor. Anyone have any knowledge regarding performance, props, etc. Thanks


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I heard they all went to Texas


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Guess you're right, nobody around soflo.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Still on break-in, finally got correct prop, the motor so far is impressive.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I've heard 4mph faster on the top end from Mel at ankona. He said he loves it. Was really thinking about buying one but was talked into running my 2smoke Merc till she blew. Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## moniladyshalot (May 29, 2010)

Just had one installed on my Ankona SUV 17. Stock prop, engine exceeds my expectations. Good hole shot, excellent fuel efficiency and the cruising speed about 30. Looking for initial service in South Florida does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

According to my tohatsu dealer all the new large tohatsu 4 strokes are made by honda.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

I think 60 and up. Rite down to the cowl


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

The 50 is made by Honda too. The only real complaint I had with my tohatsu was that parts took a long time to come in for it.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

I could be totally wrong but everything on the web says 60hp to 250hp is made by Honda.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

> I could be totally wrong but everything on the web says 60hp to 250hp is made by Honda.



The 50 is made by Tohatsu. You're right.


----------

